# responding to a solicitors letter by e-mail.



## cashisking (7 Feb 2012)

I received a copy of a solicitors letter (not mine) by e-mail, and wondering should I respond.


----------



## Time (7 Feb 2012)

If it is not addressed to you, then don't.


----------



## cashisking (7 Feb 2012)

its addressed to me. Do I have to respond to a legal letter sent by e-mail, I always tought it had to be sent by registered letter.


----------



## Time (7 Feb 2012)

That is up to you. You may want to give it to your own solicitor for a response.


----------



## Jim2007 (7 Feb 2012)

cashisking said:


> its addressed to me. Do I have to respond to a legal letter sent by e-mail, I always tought it had to be sent by registered letter.



First of all there are no rules about how a solicitor sends a letter and second of all a solicitor's letter has no more value in law that a letter from anyone else, although a lot of people think they do.

As for responding, I suppose it all depends on the content...


----------



## Vanilla (8 Feb 2012)

Actually there are certain reasons why letters should be sent by registered post or recorded delivery, mainly to do with the costs of a later action. So, if in doubt, send it recorded or registered. Though if it falls within the parameters where you may be opening yourself up to costs at a later date then it might be wise to take some legal advice before replying.


----------



## Janet (8 Feb 2012)

As you say it is a copy of a letter then it is possible you have been sent it in advance and the original will arrive in the post in the next day or so.  We do that very often where I work.  The original must go by post, sometimes by registered post but sending it by email allows our clients to have the information just that bit faster.


----------



## cashisking (8 Feb 2012)

cashisking said:


> its addressed to me. Do I have to respond to a legal letter sent by e-mail, I always tought it had to be sent by registered letter.


 

Legally am I obliged to respond to the solictors letter, sent by e-mail.

In e-mail received there was a receipt for registered letter, but the address used was not my registered address, so I didnt receive the letter.


----------



## Time (8 Feb 2012)

No. You are not obliged to respond to any letter let alone a solicitors letter. 

A solicitors letter has no more standing than a scrap of paper.


----------



## 44brendan (8 Feb 2012)

Your'e not legally obliged to respond to any letter from a solicitor. However, if there is an issue ignoring it won't make it go away. Bottom line is that if the solicitor has raised an issue with you and requested a resonse, then if you fail to respond the issue is likely to progress further. If you feel that there is some substance to the claims in this letter than seek advice from your own solicitor.


----------



## Gulliver (8 Feb 2012)

In Ireland, email has the same legal status as paper mail.  The fact that you received it by email is irrelevant.  Your decision about response (or lack of response) should relate only to the content of the incoming email, and not be decided by matters relating to the means of transmission


----------

